#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Στατική Μελέτη Ικιρωμάτων

## Elsa p.

Καλημερα συάδελφοι, είμαι νέα μηχανικός και προσπαθώ να βρω άκρη με τη μελέτη ικριώματς. Τι έλεγχοι απαιτούνται και τα συναφη.
Θα ήθελα πιο συγκεκριμένα αν:
1) Η ανάλυση γίνεται με το να εισαγω σε καποιο λογισμικό ολόληρο το προσμοίωμα ή αν πρεπει να τα μελετησω σαν μεμονωμενα ισοδυναμα πιο απλα προσομοιώματα

2) Αν πρεπει να εισαγω αθελητη εκκεντρότητα σε καθε ορθοστατη 1% ?

3) Αν περα απο τους γνωστoυς ελεγχους , δλδ λυγισμου στα υποσ/ματα και ελεγχοι δοκων, συνδεσεων κλπ., πρέπει να πραγματοποιήσω και αναλύσεις Non linear , stability ?

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει εξειδικευμένο λογισμικό γι' αυτή τη δουλειά.
Κάνε μια αναζήτηση με το λήμμα "_design scaffold software_".
Θα βρεις μερικά, π.χ. ΑΥΤΟ.
Από τα εγχειρίδια χρήσης τους θα βρεις και βάσει ποιων κανονισμών γίνεται ο στατικός υπολογισμός και κατ' επέκταση τι έλεγχοι απαιτούνται και τι απλοποιήσεις κατά τον υπολογισμό επιτρέπονται.

----------

